# My mantis



## 4upakabra (May 21, 2009)

I am content mantis recently  . Here is a photo of my mantis:

Sphodromantis Baccetti









Sphodromantis sp. Cyprus





Empusa fasciata





Hymenopus coronatus





Deroplatys dessicata





Mantis Religiosa





Ameles Decolor





Rhombodera basalis


----------



## wuwu (May 21, 2009)

beautiful collection!


----------



## Borya (May 21, 2009)

Hi!

May I ask you to post more photos of _Sphodromantis sp. Cyprus_, nymphs and adults, possibly placed on a ruler to see their actual size? I surmise that it is _S.viridis_, because of three white spots on raptorial arms' coxae.


----------



## revmdn (May 21, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2009)

Great pics.


----------



## Katnapper (May 21, 2009)

Nice species and photos!  Thank you for letting us see.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 21, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## 4upakabra (May 22, 2009)

All thanks)))

Borya, may be. The exact type, I do not know.

Смотри тарантулас)))


----------

